# April 21st Tuna Report



## Deep South Charters (Mar 2, 2009)

Thursday was my first day back on the water since my ankle sprain! It was nice to fish but a pain trying not to move much and having the brace on my leg pretty much sucked but we managed to make the best of it!

We left the dock about 30 mins late just to find plenty of fog! Finally made it to the gulf, punched in the gps, 80 miles! Oh, perfect in a head sea with this foot!! The Freeman handled very well in the 3-4 ft head sea, cruised at 35 mph all the way out! Make it to the spot to find Green water! Now Im really loving life! Capt Gray told me the night before that Hilton's said it would be blue! After a few choice words for capt Gray we decided to make the best of it and pick up a pile of bait! After we had 150-200 live ones in the well we scouted the area and came up empty!

Lets make a run! hop over to another rig, we have marks on the screen right away, put baits out and WOW- Hooked up! Takes a while to land, its 70-80 pounds! Cool! Go back to the spot and the fish are gone! Man, im really having some good luck!! After feeding the cudas plenty bait, pull the E-Sea Riders off of the T-Top and take off again!

20 miles later we have baits back in the water, Hooked up dawg!! Baits back out, hooked up, and hooked up again, and again!!! This went on til we had 12 yellowfin in the box! Its a little late by this time but we still hit the pass before dark! Thats pretty good for me!!

Hit the dock at 7:30! Hop around on one foot to clean the fish, Aaron took care of the boat! Man, What a day!!! Life is Awesome!


We will be back at it next week!! See you out there!

Capt Josh Howard
​


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Good going , with a bumb ankle, sometimes " You just gotta go "


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

that is awesome you made it happen with a bum ankle.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice to see the pictures of yellowfin- thanks for posting


----------

